# Southern California Retriever Club Field Trial / Lost Hills , CA Oct. 11-13,2013



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

🐾Good Luck To all of the Contestants!


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Unofficial Derby call backs to 3rd Series are:
1,2,3,6,8,9,11,12,13,14 ,15,16,17,18
I don't know if there were any Scratches.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the call backs Joanne.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have Derby Results?


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

I got the following in a phone call. The Jams are not confirmed, as I did not stay to see all the dogs pick up the birds. (the assumption being that all dogs getting birds moved on or jammed).

1st - #9 Victor Esnard/Danielle Morey (Golden!)
2nd - #3 Debbie Fulgoni & Lucy
3rd - #2 Casey Adams & Lexie
4th - #15 Robin Gulvin & Stella
RJ - #13 Josh Conrad & Corky
Jams - #8, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

SPECIAL CONGRATULATIONS TO LUCY AND DEEBIE FULGONI ON THE SECOND IN THE DERBY. This puts her on the derby list! HOORAY!

Congrates to all! I understand this is the goldens first attempt at the derby, how exciting. 

And to Ruth with Manny on the jam.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Danielle & Vic for the Blue Ribbon!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you, Russ, Barb, & Debbie. I wish I had been able to be there to watch Woody run. We're on cloud 9.
Congratulations to all who placed or JAM!
-Danielle


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all Derby placements and jams!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, Marie!
-Danielle


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th. 
1,5,9,12,14,17,21,22,23,29,32,35,36
done for the day. 4th will start in the morning.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Nice job Casey!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Call Backs to AM 4th series - 12 dogs

4,5,6,9,12,14,18,19,20,21,23,26,


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations to Mike Taylor! For placing first, third, RJ and jam all in the Qual.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st AFC Suncrest Quinoa O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Arnie
2nd FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber O-Portia & Chris Hatch H-Chris
3rd AFC Dreamer's Diamond Solitaire O-Bill & Anita Daley H-Bill
4th Citori's Alma Mater )-Lyn & Michael Moore H-Bill Sargenti
RJ FC-AFC Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee O/H-Jean Wu

Jams 24 & 17


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Arnie Erwin & Keno win Double Header-Am Results*

Amateur Results:

1st AFC Suncrest Quinoa O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Arnie
2nd Suncrest Winter Rye O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Linda
3rd AFC Dreamer's Diamond Solitaire O-Anita & Bill Daley H-Bill
4th FC-AFC Lil Chin Music O-Charlene & Chester Koeth H-Charlene
RJ FC-AFC Go Margo O/H Mel Milton


I do not have any info on JAMs

Congratulations to Linda & Arnie!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Open Results:
> *
> 1st AFC Suncrest Quinoa O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Arnie*
> 2nd FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber O-Portia & Chris Hatch H-Chris
> ...


Congrats to the Erwins,the Daley's, and the Moore's....love those placements


Wow just saw it was a DH to boot....fantastic


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Arnie & linda awesome!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*Walking a Little like John Wayne??*



Annette said:


> Congratulations Arnie & linda awesome!


I hope you will still talk to me!!
Congratulations to you both.

Glenn


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats on the DH Arnie!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrats Arnie and Linda!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Arnie & Linda!
-Danielle & Vic


----------

